# Modify a Bosch POF 1200 - Remove the legs and Base



## colmireland (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello all
First post here so forgive if it has been asked (but I haven't found anything about it on the net to date)

I want to fit my Bosch POF 1200 under the table and remove the plunge mechanism. Has anybody modified there Bosch POF 1200 (or similar)? 

Another option is to remove the whole base plate. There are two very small hollow type screws holding the legs to the base plate - Any idea how to undo these? They are not allen keys.

Thanks in advance

Colm


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Those are roll pins that hold the base on, you'll need some kind of punch to get them out.
I haven't taken apart my Bosch pof1400, but i did take the plunge rods and base off another plunge router with the idea of mounting it in a router lift to get better depth of cut in a table.
Still haven't got round to finishing that project.
The trouble you'll have with the Bosch is it's odd body shape. It will be difficult to mount in any kind of life.
You can put it in a table without removing anything. If you attach it to an insert plate that's around 6mm thick and rigid (aluminium or phenolic), you will still have ok depth of cut. If the insert plate is screwed to the table top then you can just use a scissor jack under the router as a lift.


----------



## colmireland (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for that quick reply. I was trying to modify it so that I could do table top bit changes etc. Maybe I am asking too much of this machine!!

Colm


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
If you undo those roll pins , bee carefull! not to be in the way!
Spring is very likely to jump out!

Gav system should work , but a thin 1mm stell plate will waste less space.
(Yes it' s possible , reinforce it at both side of router- base.)
Some did it wit plywood that came around router body.
In most cases, the body is round around the shank that gives a second place to hold it.
Seen some good design by "Santé " on web site "les copeaux":

http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Defonceuse_Inclinable.pdf

Still don' t know why so many routers got so little plunge.
I think the ones that make them don' t use them..

Regards


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Colm, you do not need a lift. It is faster to pop the router out of the table for bit changes and adjustments. "Simple is better."


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Colm;
I have similar router - Bosch POF1400.
Those are not screwes holding the base but pins. It's very hard job to dissasemble POF router. It's not enough just to remove the base. You need to dissasemble the router to remove pillars. The attached image is for POF1400 but POF1200 is built practicaly the same way.
I think it is just simpler to mount it on a table as gav suggested.
Regards


----------



## Jacinto (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm new this is my first post. I am a retired teacher of 67 years old. The woodcraft is my biggest hobby. I like this site because it is dedicated to a device as versatile as the router. I have a Bosch POF 1200 and would like to adapt it to a table. My question is whether or not to use lift, disarm my router or not and also use a scissor jack or not. But after reading you and I have formed my opinion: I prefer my Bosch intact and I put a scissor jack. I think it's the best solution. Or not?


----------

